# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Obeo Designer 6.0 pour la matrise des systmes complexes

## fallilaire

_Obeo vient de publier Obeo Designer 6.0, la nouvelle version de son atelier de modlisation de systmes complexes. Cette nouvelle version propose notamment un mode de travail collaboratif innovant, permettant de faon simultane, de construire et faire voluer ses propres modles mtier au sein d'un rfrentiel distribu. Une version d'valuation est tlchargeable gratuitement sur www.obeodesigner.com._

*Modlisation de systmes complexes*

Obeo Designer rpond  la problmatique de la gestion des systmes complexes notamment prsents dans lindustrie et les grands systmes dinformation. Il vous permet de crer facilement une reprsentation graphique sur-mesure correspondant  votre domaine mtier. Obeo Designer facilite la mise en cohrence de leurs besoins par un ou plusieurs points de vues graphiques. Pour maitriser la complexit, nous vous fournissons des fonctionnalits innovantes telles que les calques, les filtres et les styles conditionnels. Obeo Designer est compltement adapt pour vos activits de dveloppement logiciel, darchitecture dentreprise, dexpression des besoins et dingnierie systme.




*Modlisation mtier*

Les Directions Mtier et la Direction des Systmes dinformation avec leurs diffrents savoir-faire peuvent partager un langage commun, dont les informations sont filtres par leur fonction et leur rle. Bas sur lapproche DSL (domain-specific languages) et sur des standards, cest loutil qui sadapte au besoin et non linverse. Cela permet dutiliser vos mthodes et votre vision pour raliser un atelier de modlisation sur-mesure. Les modeleurs graphiques crs avec Obeo Designer fournissent des reprsentations sous forme de diagrammes, tableaux, arbres, etc. pour crer et diter vos modles selon vos propres concepts, notations, processus et cibles techniques.

*Innovation sur le travail collaboratif*

En termes de nouveaut, cette version apporte des fonctionnalits avances de travail collaboratif. Vous pouvez stocker vos modles et reprsentations sur des rfrentiels distants pour faciliter le travail entre les membres de vos quipes. La mme reprsentation pourra tre dite simultanment par plusieurs utilisateurs.



*Autres nouveauts*

De nombreuses autres nouveauts sont  votre disposition telles que :
Une refonte de linterface dutilisation pour un usage plus intuitif.Une plus grande intgration avec Acceleo 3 pour une meilleure mise au point et  maintenabilit des modeleurs et des gnrateurs.De nouvelles possibilits de reprsentations graphiques pour des diagrammes plus riches.Eclipse 3.7 comme plateforme de rfrence.Et bien plus encore dans la section Whats new sur notre site web.

Disponible ds  prsent en tlchargement gratuit sur notre site http://www.obeodesigner.com, Obeo Designer 6.0 peut galement tre enrichie avec nos solutions prtes  lemploi (UML, BPMN, Togaf, etc).  Les tutoriaux, documentations ainsi quun forum ddi  Obeo Designer sont galement disponibles sur le site http://www.obeonetwork.com. Vous deviendrez ainsi membre de notre communaut. Rejoignez-nous pour partager votre exprience Obeo Designer !

----------

